# [Fri 31st May 2013] Fat White Family at Offline Club (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (May 29, 2013)

We've been looking forward to this night for ages, and are pleased to welcome the wonderfully chaotic Fat White Family into the heart of Brixton. Get down early!

We'll also have DJs supplying party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, ska. rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am - and it's FREE all night!

LIVE ON STAGE:

FAT WHITE FAMILY
The Fat White Family formed in 2011, South London, and consists of 6 members. They sound like a mixture of 60's psychedlia, abject nihlism, northern english post punk, extreme left politics, country music and absurdist humour and have been likened to the Butthole Surfers, the Fall, the Birthday Party and Charles Manson in reviews.

The band recently won the Quitetus/BBC 6 Cult Star of tomorrow award, and since the release of their first single in February, have received a broad spectrum of media attention and radio play, both domestically and around the globe. The band are currently promoting their debut album, working on their 2nd LP and planning a tour of Algeria. Once you have seen them play you will not forget Fat White Family.



http://www.urban75.org/offline/fat-white-family-brixton.html


----------



## stuff_it (May 30, 2013)

I reckon I will make this one.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I reckon I will make this one.


WOOT?!?!?! I'll HAVE to make an appearance then.


----------



## stuff_it (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> WOOT?!?!?! I'll HAVE to make an appearance then.


 
Yeah, I am coming and bringing my mate who has just moved to London and doesn't know many people yet so it would be great if everyone could make it really. 

I'm in town all weekend but I am of course hoping to be *cough* otherwise engaged *ahem* for a good potion of Saturday.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah, I am coming and bringing my mate who has just moved to London and doesn't know many people yet so it would be great if everyone could make it really.
> 
> I'm in town all weekend but I am of course hoping to be *cough* otherwise engaged *ahem* for a good potion of Saturday.


Of course. Crocheting and chess wasn't it?


----------



## stuff_it (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Of course. Crocheting and chess wasn't it?


 
Summat like that...


----------



## rutabowa (May 31, 2013)

I already know this show will have been wild and amazing. Come see them again at the windmill on june 10th when you all have recovered.


----------

